# Calorie Partitioning ? Part 1



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

At a very fundamental level, the problem that natural bodybuilders and athletes have is one of partitioning; that is, where the calories go when you eat more of them or come from when you eat less of them. In an ideal universe, every calorie you ate would go to muscle tissue, with none going into [...]

*Read More...*


----------

